# Ankle question.



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

One of my Patricia has a swollen ankle that is being favored. Any ideas of whats wrong or what I can do for her.


Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

can you catch it in a clear tube for closer examination? Might be an infected sore...other than that, I can't offer advice...others here can help with that...hope it'll be okay...


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Judy S said:


> can you catch it in a clear tube for closer examination? Might be an infected sore...other than that, I can't offer advice...others here can help with that...hope it'll be okay...



Sure judy I can. I stuck my hand in the tank and she climbed right in. Ill wait for here to come back out and do the pic and post it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the pics. Looks to be infection from something. Is there anything to put on it or something? 
Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ouch. Yeah, that looks infected to me. And her thumb looks weird too? Or maybe its just the angle and the posture due to the sore...

I'd QT her for sure. Can you bring her to a vet? I'd try to get some antibiotics for her if possible.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> Ouch. Yeah, that looks infected to me. And her thumb looks weird too? Or maybe its just the angle and the posture due to the sore...
> 
> I'd QT her for sure. Can you bring her to a vet? I'd try to get some antibiotics for her if possible.


I called UT animal hospital. They have vet for frogs. I'm getting ready to QT her now. As for her to I'm hoping it just cause of infection. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I've never seen that before. I hope it gets better. Keep me updated on the results


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

mrzoggs said:


> I've never seen that before. I hope it gets better. Keep me updated on the results


I haven't either Zoggs. From looking at it, it looks like it maybe a splinter. I see a black dot in the center. Could just be me

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

hmmm yeah, that's what I thought when I saw the first picture. Like it had stepped on a needle and it got infected.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had very good results with Silver Sulfadiazine on frog sores. Let us know how it goes with the vet.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

frogface said:


> I have had very good results with Silver Sulfadiazine on frog sores. Let us know how it goes with the vet.


I was told to get that but I can only get it from the vet. There is a black spot in the middle just can't tell if its something in there or just a scab. I will keep everyone posted to the out come

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a large magnifying glass that can be secured to a table...usually used to clean seeds..no, not THOSE seeds.....when there is something like this that happens, it is really handy to have...and good to look at my frog eggs molding over...damnit.... It does look like an infection to me as well...an abscess.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Judy S said:


> I have a large magnifying glass that can be secured to a table...usually used to clean seeds..no, not THOSE seeds.....when there is something like this that happens, it is really handy to have...and good to look at my frog eggs molding over...damnit.... It does look like an infection to me as well...an abscess.


Lol... Ive never understood why everyone on this site is so worried about making it clear they arent talking about "that" plant. Does anyone really immediately assume it is "that" plant? Or is everyone around here really THAT disgusted with "that" plant?

Sorry for the hijack... Just never understood why so many folks make a big deal over it. With so many plants on this board i never even associate seeds with "that plant".


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

papafrogger said:


> Lol... Ive never understood why everyone on this site is so worried about making it clear they arent talking about "that" plant. Does anyone really immediately assume it is "that" plant? Or is everyone around here really THAT disgusted with "that" plant?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack... Just never understood why so many folks make a big deal over it. With so many plants on this board i never even associate seeds with "that plant".


I didn't either, but it made me smile about "that plant" lmao. I sure its because no one want to be "that plant head" lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You kids and your funny plants need to stop making fun of us old ladies. Because, you know, they only invented those plants in the last 30 years, right?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

frogface said:


> You kids and your funny plants need to stop making fun of us old ladies. Because, you know, they only invented those plants in the last 30 years, right?


Not making fun. I didn't know it only been 30 yrs. I'm only 31 hehe!. O I did look at here ankle with a mag glass. Cant really tell if its a scab or not. She moving her toes and climbing the wall of the qt box. I put a water dish in for hydration. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm glad a couple of people thought it faintly amusing...cultivation techniques hardly need seeds anymore...they just clog things up...


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Judy S said:


> I'm glad a couple of people thought it faintly amusing...cultivation techniques hardly need seeds anymore...they just clog things up...


This is true. Judy thanks for all the advice. I appreciate it all. 

Back to topic. Does anyone know any other way to get the frog meds.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you ever tried the vet. medicine places online? Like Pet Meds? Or better yet: Jeffers Vet--Dr. Jeffers is a vet --it is his site, I have used it many a time for equine meds. You can actually talk with him (probably not on a Sunday night)...There is also Dr. Frye--you'd have to find him on Dart Den...hopefully I'm not going to offend anyone by suggesting that... A lot of past history on these boards I am totally oblivious of.... Good Luck, keep us posted. If it is an absess, it will eventually break open and drain. A tiny bit of warm water on that site might help it break...but then keep it really clean...


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I recommend what Judy said about doctor Frye. You can google him and Im sure find his information, if you cant find it feel free to shoot me a PM and I will get it for you. I had some red eyes that were acting strange (sleeping on the ground, not eating/pooping, etc, and I sent him a email about the situation along with a fecal sample as he suggested and he figured out the problem and called me the same day they received the fecal matter. My frog ended up having worms and he sent panacur out for me in the mail. I gave the frogs panacur and they were better in no time. Now I am in the process of building them a 75g show tank for all of the crap they have been put through


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. Judy ill definitely keep updates for everyone. Zogg I'm subscribed to your build thread. Nice tank. I'm sure your retf thank you.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Sent email to dr. Frye today. Waiting for his reply.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's an update on my lady frog. She's doing great. Got in touch with dr. Frye and I'm putting together first aid box.
Ankle has healed great. Pics are from last week. She's back in here tank doing fine.





































Once again thank you all for your help.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

